# 8" Digital Caliper with Metric or SAE Readout.



## dustyal

I have this Pittsburgh model… I use it. I don't fuss with it. I don't know how accurate it is, however, it is accurate enough for me. So, no problem. I agree with the review.

But, if I go to grab a caliper, I most often reach for my manual analog version. Don't know why… but I have always preferred analog gauges to digital.


----------



## RonInOhio

Does your analog have a dial indicator or do you read off a scale ? I can see getting comfortable with one over the other.
As far as accuracy, it helps to have this capability, but for most wood measurements, its far more than we need. For machinery alignment however, its good to have.


----------



## 1yeldud1

I am a toolmaker by trade and I have used calipers for almost 40 years - I have used and own both dial and digital calipers. The only issues that I have with digital calipers is that they use batteries. In my wood shop I have a digital height gage and digital calipers. These two items both take the same batteries and thus I always keep at least 2 spares on hand. They have the most uncanny ability to "die" when needed most. I'd say you made a good purchase !


----------



## Purrmaster

I've got this tool and I have the one that shows fractional inch measurements. I've checked the measurement on them against rulers, etc. I have found them to be highly accurate. I haven't had an issue with the batteries running out but I haven't used them a ton.

I think these things are great. My one complaint is that I think the small metal part that sticks out the back would be easy to bend or break. But it hasn't happened yet so perhaps it doesn't matter.

Get the one that can do fractional inches. It also does metric and inches in decimals. If you get the one that displays in fractional inches you don't need the other.


----------



## RonInOhio

> Get the one that can do fractional inches. It also does metric and inches in decimals. If you get the one that displays in fractional inches you don't need the other.


@Purrmaster

That seems kind of like a bummer. Why would they even sell the decimal display models ?


----------



## Purrmaster

That's an extremely good question and one that I've wondered about myself. The fractional one costs a bit more but that can be mitigated with a coupon.


----------



## Tennessee

I own the Mitutoyo brand of this kind of unit. I was given the Mitutoyo at a job I worked, so I didn't have to pop the $100. To be honest, I don't see the $70 or so difference between the Pittsburgh and my Mitutoyo. If I had to start all over, I'd probably go back to dial since that is what I usually reach for these days, but when you turn on the digital, the Pittsburgh unit is just fine for woodworkers.


----------



## 1yeldud1

The majority of the digital calipers sold have the option of displaying the readout in fractions, decimals, or in metric measurement.


----------



## RonInOhio

I must be missing something. Maybe its the verbage. But my experience is that if you want 
a digital caliper to display fractions of inch in fraction form, you buy one that says its fractional.
Most I have seen are decimal.

Like this page from Grainger for example.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/digital-calipers/measuring-and-layout-tools/hand-tools/ecatalog/N-959


----------



## 1yeldud1

I could be mistaken but most of the calipers that I have used have a switch on them that lets you choose what you would like the display to show - metric, decimals , or fractions


----------



## Purrmaster

Harbor Freight sells two of these:

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-digital-caliper-with-metric-and-sae-fractional-readings-68304.html

That's the one that can do fractional readings. Item number 68304.

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-digital-caliper-47257.html

That's the one that does decimals only, though it displays both inches and metric in decimal form. Item number 47257.

I ended up with both and both seem equally accurate. The one that can display fractional inches is more versatile and I'd get that one.


----------

